# Trump encourages Russia to hack Hillary's emails



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=

Well, he has finally lost his mind!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

*Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*

The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.

Donald Trump on Wednesday said he hopes Hillary Clinton’s deleted emails have fallen into the hands of Russian hackers.

“If they hacked, they probably have her 33,000 emails. I hope they do,” Trump said at a press conference at his resort in Doral, Florida.

The Republican presidential nominee was referring to the widely held suspicion that Russia is responsible for hacking the Democratic National Committee’s servers, resulting in the leak of tens of thousands of emails just days before the party’s nominating convention in Philadelphia.

Trump said that he hoped the hackers had also accessed Clinton’s private email servers. “They probably have her 33,000 emails that she lost and deleted.”

Trump then addressed the rogue nation directly, saying “Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing.”

By actively hoping that American servers were hacked by another nation, Trump broke an unwritten but cardinal rule of American public office: You don’t root against the United States, even when your political opponent is in power.

More: Donald Trump: 'I Hope' Russia Hacked Clinton's Email Servers

Trump is an evil unAmerican asshole to root for a foreign government to hack U.S. government computer systems - especially for his personal gain.

*Sounds like TREASON to me!*


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

From the OP:

Trump then addressed the rogue nation directly, saying *“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing.”

Sounds like TREASON to me!*


----------



## JBond (Jul 27, 2016)

Your candidate is the POS that turned off the security on her homebrew server because she is a mental patient. This wouldn't be a topic if the degenerate followed basic security protocols.


----------



## Compost (Jul 27, 2016)

Let's see your source for the Cardinal Rules of American politics!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2016)

Why didn't she turn them over as instructed?  And if Trump was really working with Putin, why would he even have to ask?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 27, 2016)

LMAO Do you all get the same talking points from your masters at the same time? 

Trump asks Russia and China to...
bendog posted 5 minutes ago


Trump Asks Putin: Help Me Beat...
Lakhota posted 8 minutes ago


Trump encourages Russia to hack...
JimH52 posted 8 minutes ago


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Why didn't she turn them over as instructed?  And if Trump was really working with Putin, why would he even have to ask?


more proof frank can't read.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LMAO Do you all get the same talking points from your masters at the same time?
> 
> Trump asks Russia and China to...
> bendog posted 5 minutes ago
> ...


 oh the irony .


----------



## Meathead (Jul 27, 2016)

The Beast pissed Putin off by comparing him to Hitler and it's payback time.

He's no pajama boy.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...


Hillary was breaking the law. Servers her right if they did.


----------



## SuperDemocrat (Jul 27, 2016)

Whoever said Russia was our enemy?   I didn't get the email saying they were and I don't think they have any plans to attack us in the future.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump is just further proving his ties to Putin.  Trump's communist wife makes it even worse since her communist father has direct ties to communist Russia.  Scary stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...


All of those emails were just about yoga anyway.


----------



## Compost (Jul 27, 2016)

Remember when Teddy Kennedy enlisted help from the Russians to help beat Ronald Reagan?  Of course, back then they were called soviets...


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2016)

The media is two-faced.

They want Hillary to get away with this. Of course they critical of Trump. Years ago they were on the opposite side screaming for action over "The Pentagon Papers".

Pentagon Papers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

Compost said:


> Let's see your source for the Cardinal Rules of American politics!


One rule is to not commit a felony by working with a foreign power to spy on the United States.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 27, 2016)

So, hoping Russia attacks/hacks US institutions is what you want in a President?


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Whoever said Russia was our enemy?   I didn't get the email saying they were and I don't think they have any plans to attack us in the future.


Tell that to the USS Donald Cook crew.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

trump is Putin's Dennis Rodman ...


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

July 26, 2016:
*U.S. approves release of last Russian held at Guantanamo*


----------



## The Breeze (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump owns you clowns.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

The Breeze said:


> Trump owns you clowns.


say's one of trumps legion of buttboys..


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

*Top U.S. general says cooperation with Russia must preserve 'operational security'*  “We’re not entering into a transaction that is based on trust,” Marine Gen. Joseph Dunford said at a press briefing at the Pentagon.

Some U.S. military and intelligence officials oppose the proposed deal and say Russia cannot be trusted with classified American intelligence.

In Europe, the Russian military has conducted a series of aggressive actions and maneuvers against U.S. military ships and planes.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

The Breeze said:


> Trump owns you clowns.



Yes, treasonous traitors like Trump tend to piss us off.  Apparently you don't mind treasonous traitors.


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

SuperDemocrat said:


> Whoever said Russia was our enemy?   I didn't get the email saying they were and I don't think they have any plans to attack us in the future.


Your email was hacked. By Russians.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Could Trump be prosecuted for treason?


----------



## Fiero425 (Jul 27, 2016)

Did anyone try watching his news conference? It looks more like something satirically created for background noise in the back of a bad movie? He's railing against Hillary & Bill, his polls, and ranting about emails! This is what Republicans want to elect to the most powerful office on the planet! He throws out a couple names, pretends he's meeting with them, and that makes it seems like he has ideas! This can't be real; just doesn't look like reality! Now he's back on Hillary's server! "Donald, give us solutions, not your daily spin of your bizarre and less than  memorable comments of bigotry, misogyny, sexism, and total ignorance of current affairs!" I hope his straight-jacket will be ready when he goes down in flames! He will not be able to handle it!

Funny, FNC's "Outnumbered" bimbos would rather talk about DNC convention instead of what just happened! Hilarious that they're too embarrassed to talk about it now or they're still in shock over his comments! ;-/


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Outrun My Gun said:


> SuperDemocrat said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever said Russia was our enemy?   I didn't get the email saying they were and I don't think they have any plans to attack us in the future.
> ...


false! the fbi's porn squad.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Could Trump be prosecuted for treason?


 we'll see.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2016)

We are moving closer and closer to the Trump killing someone and the Trumpbots defending it, as he predicted.


----------



## whitehall (Jul 27, 2016)

Desperate times call for desperate measures but when the radical left starts blaming Trump and the freaking president of Russia for Wikileaks revealing the incontrovertible fact, based on her e-mails, that Hillary is a bigoted racist and anti-semite they look like fools.  Back in the days of Cronkite, Americans wouldn't even know about it but in the era the democrat party fears most, the age of information, the truth usually comes out. Left wing radicals can relax a bit though, the DNC has their ace in the hole in the liberal media. You can count on the fact that the media will either downplay or ignore Hillary's racist comments and try to forget about it. The longer the idiotic left tries to blame Trump and the president of Russia for Hillary's racism and felonies, the longer the issue will last.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Trump sanction foreign cyber attacks against America?  Isn't that treason?


----------



## Outrun My Gun (Jul 27, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures but when the radical left starts blaming Trump and the freaking president of Russia for Wikileaks revealing the incontrovertible fact, based on her e-mails, that Hillary is a bigoted racist and anti-semite they look like fools.  Back in the days of Cronkite, Americans wouldn't even know about it but in the era the democrat party fears most, the age of information, the truth usually comes out. Left wing radicals can relax a bit though, the DNC has their ace in the hole in the liberal media. You can count on the fact that the media will either downplay or ignore Hillary's racist comments and try to forget about it. The longer the idiotic left tries to blame Trump and the president of Russia for Hillary's racism and felonies, the longer the issue will last.


Being unwilling to give Ithrael the keys to the United States isn't strictly anti-Semitic. It's prudent.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

whitehall said:


> Desperate times call for desperate measures but when the radical left starts blaming Trump and the freaking president of Russia for Wikileaks revealing the incontrovertible fact, based on her e-mails, that Hillary is a bigoted racist and anti-semite they look like fools.  Back in the days of Cronkite, Americans wouldn't even know about it but in the era the democrat party fears most, the age of information, the truth usually comes out. Left wing radicals can relax a bit though, the DNC has their ace in the hole in the liberal media. You can count on the fact that the media will either downplay or ignore Hillary's racist comments and try to forget about it. The longer the idiotic left tries to blame Trump and the president of Russia for Hillary's racism and felonies, the longer the issue will last.


the only desperation bein presented here is on the right,
your rationalization is empirical evidence.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

*Sounds like TREASON to me!*


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...


 
He was sarcastic and trolled the shit out of liberals....the media will be happy...he knows that me media do not want to do anything goes on to hilarys emails.....he's like a maestro just playing you libtards like a fiddle


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Sounds like TREASON to me!*


we'll find out shortly .
dump may have just fucked himself.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> ...


false! dump is just pretentious enough to say something like that and believe he will not get called on it .
seems as if the trumps jockstraps (supporters) are getting spooked.
there is no other reason for all the spin,
1


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LMAO Do you all get the same talking points from your masters at the same time?
> 
> Trump asks Russia and China to...
> bendog posted 5 minutes ago
> ...


Most likely so.  The faxes are flying tonight!


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Could Trump be prosecuted for treason?


Nope.  First Amendment and all that.  Now if you can prove that he let classified information lie around in a poorly secured server for a few years while holding a high ranking position, we can talk.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> The Breeze said:
> 
> 
> > Trump owns you clowns.
> ...



What's your thoughts on Hillary and the uranium deal? LOL


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Sounds like TREASON to me!*


Of course it does.  I would be be very surprised if you were able to look at this and find ANYTHING for which to even criticize a democrat.  I seriously think it would be literally impossible for you do to that.


----------



## Norman (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...



It indeed sounds a lot like treason... I mean what the Emails revealed, you were talking about those right?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Could Trump be prosecuted for treason?
> ...


False Trump could be held on suspicion of aiding the Russian aka spying. 
First Amendment or not .


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 27, 2016)

candycorn said:


> So, hoping Russia attacks/hacks US institutions is what you want in a President?


It was a joke but this is why I support him. At least four years of libs foaming at the mouth, turning purple with their pea brains boiling. It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > The Breeze said:
> ...


irrelevant.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




False.....he was mocking the media since they had no.interest in the email story.  Liberals have no sense of humor.....


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > So, hoping Russia attacks/hacks US institutions is what you want in a President?
> ...


False!


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Fact,  if it's false why are you rationalizing it like a bitch?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


I guess you didn't figure out he was joking.
Especially when he said the media would reward them mightily if they did release the evidence....*nod, nod, wink, wink*

That was Trump making fun of the media.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


There would have to be a heck of a lot more evidence than this one statement.  I mean, we've had Congress critters writing letters to foreign heads of state openly opposing the president and they faced no repercussions.  Remember the "Dear Commandante" letter the democrats wrote to Daniel Ortega?  You're dreaming if you think Trump will be arrested for treason.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


That's what I've heard, and see nothing to contradict it.  They have no sense of humor.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 I'm not even speculating ..
But you clowns are circling the wagons .
Why is that if you are so sure it was a joke?


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Because it's fun to watch the hyperventilating coming from the fever swamps.  You guys are so self righteous and so sure of yourselves that we can't resist rattling your cages.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

JBond said:


> Your candidate is the POS that turned off the security on her homebrew server because she is a mental patient. This wouldn't be a topic if the degenerate followed basic security protocols.



still delusional lies.... psycho.

but good to know you hate yoru country so much you want us to owe putin.

now shut up and crawl back into your hole. but please, not before you tell us how patriotic you are.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



he said that putin should hack Hillary's emails. whether it was a joke or not, dumb Donald is not fit to be president.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Hillary left sensitive classified information sitting on a lightly secured server for years.  Intentional or not, crooked Hillary is not fit to be president.  Donald made a statement, Hillary took an action.  Which is worse?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump has a great, wicked sense of humor and knows how to send the Moonbats frothing


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...




How is it treason? Hillary has proven to be a security threat to the U.S.A.and if she were not an elite, the local 7/11 wouldn't even give her security clearance to guard the slurpee machine.


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



that's nice,


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> ...



no she isn't a security risk. putz.. but dumb Donald with his finger on the button sure would be.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Inviting a hostile foreign communist nation like Russia to launch cyber attacks against the U.S. government certainly sounds like TREASON to me.  That alone should terminate Trump's presidential candidacy.   He should immediately be stripped of his Secret Service protection.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...




It has been proven with out a doubt she is a national security risk,  damn if she worked at KFC, bojangles would have gotten the secrete recipe.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Interesting that you should come to that conclusion based on his words vs her actions.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> 
> The Republican nominee broke a cardinal rule of American politics: Never root against the United States.
> 
> ...



We all saw the same press conference.  Trump was being stupid as always and being a blowhard, but even in the quote YOU put up, he says "if they hacked, they probably have her 33,000 emails."  He obviously is not asking them to hack anyone, he's saying if they have 'em, they should release them.  You Hillarybots have started screaming about this to distract from MacAullife's admission that she's going to end up supporting TPP.   It's not going to work.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Let's see...encouraging foreign espionage.  Gee, Donnie has another talent to add to the list.  He may have worked himself up to a Felony this time,

The man has a serious metal issue.  I just hope his cult members will realize it before it is too late.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *Donald Trump: ‘I Hope’ Russia Hacked Clinton’s Email Servers*
> ...


They don't seem to understand that, by doing this, they're just drawing more attention to the emails themselves.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Yeah, we should just ignore that Trump committed TREASON, right?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 speaking of hyperventilating that's all you guys do .
dump says something  he thinks is a joke, that in realty as president could get him and us in some deep shit. and you clowns treat it as if it's your cousin who has Tourette's syndrome .


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jul 27, 2016)

Just an suggestion to all you Trump fans out there who have no problem with the publication of hacked private emails...

Post your own username/password to your private email account.  lol


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Trump has a great, wicked sense of humor and knows how to send the Moonbats frothing


dump has the same sense of humor as a grade school bully not the best quality for an adult running for president .
then again it's the most likely reason you asshats can relate to him.
he's never really grown up either,


----------



## candycorn (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Trump sanction foreign cyber attacks against America?  Isn't that treason?



I don't think it's treason.
Just classless and beyond imagination that this loser is cheered by those who claim to love this nation.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hadit said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


sure it is.....bhahahahah.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jul 27, 2016)

I see the left is freaking out lol Trump knows just how to push their buttons


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...



We should NEVER ignore treason.  We should not let your hysterical hand-wring and screaming about that which was stupid, but not treasonous, to deflect us from realizing that the lying corporate whore is lying about opposing TPP just to get elected.  People like you will be the ones that get Trump elected because you picked a lying corporate whore instead of Bernie.


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

The many problems with Donald Trump’s call for Russia to spy on Hillary Clinton

FBI Director James B. Comey said in rebuking Clinton's use of the email server earlier this month that it's indeed possible the server had been accessed — but that there was no evidence yet that it had happened.

"Given that combination of factors, we assess it is possible that hostile actors gained access to Secretary Clinton's personal email account," he said.

------------------

If Russia hacked the DNC, and released what they found, why wouldn't they release Hillary's emails.  Because she was never hacked.

Now, after Trump's invite, if Russia did hack US systems, then can you call it hacking?  Seems more like an invitation.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

BluesLegend said:


> I see the left is freaking out lol Trump knows just how to push their buttons


another fantasy that's pandemic on the right.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 thanks captain melodrama !


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2016)

July 27, Dem Daily Talking Point: Trump & Putin, Best Buds


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I see the left is freaking out lol Trump knows just how to push their buttons
> ...



like trump has to overcompensate for his tiny little..... hands.... they think if they talk themselves up that it somehow makes them not be total losers.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



You're welcome, Queen Deflection


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 27, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> July 27, Dem Daily Talking Point: Trump & Putin, Best Buds


Trump trolls the media and these dumbfucks are too stupid to recognize it.

Classic


----------



## jillian (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



the typoical rightwingnut ability to totally ignore fact in favor of delusion....calling Hillary a "corporate whote" while voting for the man who declared bankruptcy four times, stole money from 911 responders and scammed thousands out of their money in a fraud scheme.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Digital History

(b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

The stupid goof Trump has violated the *Espionage Act of 1017.*  The FBI needs to immediately investigate the threat he made and how he induces Russia to steal Hillary's emails.  I expect Putin will want to stay clear of the Lunatic now!


----------



## Oldstyle (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump's tongue in cheek comment that he'd love to see Russia provide us with the "missing" 33,000 emails that Clinton erased and our FBI can't find is simply a rhetorical poke in the eye aimed at the total failure of the Obama Justice Department to investigate this.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 27, 2016)

This is so sad.

Democrats should be asking how and why was the primary system rigged to help Hillary?

Bernie won Iowa, and should've been up 2-0 after NH, but wasn't because bigoted Zionist FemiNazi DWS cheated the caucuses for Hillary...

Democrats response - duck the issue and claim a Putin-Trump alliance, same as Hillary does every time she gets busted and blames "vast right wing conspiracy."


A lot of us Americans are starting to like Putin because Putin provides TRUTH that W, O, and H all hate...


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Digital History
> 
> (b) whoever for the purpose aforesaid, and with like intent or reason to believe, copies, takes, makes, or obtains, or attempts, *or induces or aids another to copy, take, make, or obtain, any sketch, photograph, photographic negative, blue print, plan, map, model, instrument, appliance, document, writing or note of anything connected with the national defence; *or
> _______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> ...



he can be prosecuted in the same trial as Hillary for leaving said information unsecured in the first place.

You idiots have gone from chutzpah to brazen incredulity.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 27, 2016)

Further evidence we need IQ tests to vote.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Wow, your assumption is so wrong, it's disgusting.  YOU will vote for Trump before I will.  Hillary is a corporate whore, bought and paid for through those speeches that she was paid so much money to give, but whose speeches she never released.  I voted for Bernie and would have voted for Bernie in November.  But, since the e-mails show that it was set up so he could NEVER win, I'll not be voting for anyone in the Democratic Party, so, take your unthinking comments and go pound salt.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> They only understand left wing hate humor.



and they fail to realize that Russia probably already has all the emails, if the KGB's successor agency has even 1/2 the competence it once had.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 27, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > They only understand left wing hate humor.
> ...


And Hillary's.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't think Trump invited them with the DNC Break in/hacking, but I do think he sort of invited them to do hacking in the future by implying they would be financially rewarded by the Press if they found Clinton's emails...  he basically said illegally hacking is A-OK and worthy enough to be rewarded for it....

He's the man of lawlessness!    almost treasonous...

Completely unhinged and utterly unfit for office...
yes, much more so than Clinton.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Why didn't Trump also invite Putin to hack *RNC *emails?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 27, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > July 27, Dem Daily Talking Point: Trump & Putin, Best Buds
> ...



He Trolled Republicans and won their votes


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

rdean said:


> The many problems with Donald Trump’s call for Russia to spy on Hillary Clinton
> 
> FBI Director James B. Comey said in rebuking Clinton's use of the email server earlier this month that it's indeed possible the server had been accessed — but that there was no evidence yet that it had happened.
> 
> ...



Hillary invited hackers with her amateur system.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry Derpster..
No amount of finger pointing will shift blame from the DNC.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

Care4all said:


> I don't think Trump invited them with the DNC Break in/hacking, but I do think he sort of invited them to do hacking in the future by implying they would be financially rewarded by the Press if they found Clinton's emails...  he basically said illegally hacking is A-OK and worthy enough to be rewarded for it....
> 
> He's the man of lawlessness!    almost treasonous...
> 
> ...



Hopefully they will have to attempt hacking secure(ish) government servers, and not Hillary's AOL account.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



And if he wins, it will be the biggest troll of all.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Why didn't Trump also invite Putin to hack *RNC *emails?



Sorry, one-note-Johnny, instead of asking irrelevant questions about something that didn't happen, why don't you explain to us how Hillary will ALWAYS oppose TPP...until she gets elected?


----------



## OKTexas (Jul 27, 2016)

rdean said:


> The many problems with Donald Trump’s call for Russia to spy on Hillary Clinton
> 
> FBI Director James B. Comey said in rebuking Clinton's use of the email server earlier this month that it's indeed possible the server had been accessed — but that there was no evidence yet that it had happened.
> 
> ...



You fucking idiots will do anything to deflect form the content of the DNC emails, won't ya? It's starting to be pretty easy to see who the paid commiecras shills are on this board. All posting the same line of propaganda.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't Trump also invite Putin to hack *RNC *emails?
> ...



TPP isn't committing TREASON.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 27, 2016)

rdean said:


> The many problems with Donald Trump’s call for Russia to spy on Hillary Clinton
> 
> FBI Director James B. Comey said in rebuking Clinton's use of the email server earlier this month that it's indeed possible the server had been accessed — but that there was no evidence yet that it had happened.
> 
> ...




Seriously dean?

IF they released Hillarys emails, what would they use to blackmail her with?


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


Sure, put the FBI on him for a remark.  Go for it.  You do know, though, don't you, that you're making less sense than those who insisted Hillary committed treason by being incredibly sloppy with classified information?  You portray the same absolute certainty in your position, the same hot headed hysteria that others won't agree with you, etc.  It's fun to watch.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

martybegan said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Digital History
> ...



Nope, it is all about intent.  Hillary NEVER encouraged a foreign government to steal e-mails.  Donald, on the other hand, is actually "inducing" Russia to steal e-mails.  Hillary may have made some stupid decisions to store e-mails on her private server, but she never "induced" a foreign government to commit espionage.  Donald committed a Felony when he encouraged espionage.

The FBI will have to look into his statement and his intentions.  The DNC will insist on it.  The man has lost his mind.  I thought it would take longer....I was wrong.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



Again, no one committed treason.  However, lying to us about opposing TPP to get elected is your idea of "politics", right?  Hillarybots like you are why I can't, in good conscience, vote Democratic.


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You guys have really gone off the deep end. This is the official beginning of "Trump Derangement Syndrome".

JimH52 is Patient Zero


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 27, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> IF they released Hillarys emails, what would they use to blackmail her with?




maybe some of the 'roided dykes from the now defunct Russian summer Olympic team??


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

jillian said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You do understand the difference between a person declaring bankruptcy and a company doing the same, right?  Trump is certainly one of the 1% with all that entails.  Pretending Hillary is not, however, is delusional.  She is the ultimate status quo insider establishment politician.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jul 27, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


I wouldn't argue that point but like everyone else with a brain realizes, it's either him or "her"


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Wrong, stupid.  He merely said that if they had 'em, they should release them.  Hillary's lying about opposing TPP just to get elected is an actual event, according to Terry McAullife


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jul 27, 2016)

> Now, after Trump's invite, if Russia did hack US systems, then can you call it hacking?  Seems more like an invitation.



Stop trying so hard to bring credibility to Hitlery.  Selling 1/2 of our uranium MINES to Putin, to keep him quiet should tell you about the real relationship between Hitlery and Putin.  

Inviting  does not create hacking.  It exposes hacking.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Trump hate America?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Trump hate America?



Why do you?  If you didn't, you'd have voted for Bernie because HE was the best choice.  Neither Donald or Hillary should be trusted or elected.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Why does Trump hate America?



People like you live here


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Trump committed a Felony today.  *WILL HE BE PROSECUTED?*


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump committed a Felony today.  *WILL HE BE PROSECUTED?*


Well, Obama's lackey is running the Justice Dept.  Why don't you check with them?


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump committed a Felony today.  *WILL HE BE PROSECUTED?*



If he committed a felony, he should be prosecuted, but the corporate whore wasn't so why didn't you complain about that?


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 27, 2016)

Obama already sicked his uber-corrupt and partisan IRS on Trump.  Why would his royal bigotedness stop there?


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump committed a Felony today.  *WILL HE BE PROSECUTED?*
> ...


That is why this whole thing is so laughable.  They're so absolutely convinced that Trump's comment equates to treason that they're not even considering things like Jane Fonda openly supporting North Viet Nam while we were at war with no repercussions.  It's kind of fun to watch them come unglued.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony

The investigation is already beginning.  WOW!  Trump behind bars. * HOW DELIGHTFUL!*


----------



## martybegan (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony
> 
> The investigation is already beginning.  WOW!  Trump behind bars. * HOW DELIGHTFUL!*



TDS in full effect.


----------



## hadit (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony
> 
> The investigation is already beginning.  WOW!  Trump behind bars. * HOW DELIGHTFUL!*


Let the hysteria commence!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=
> 
> Well, he has finally lost his mind!


Yet again Trump says something really fucking stupid and then takes it back

Trump Used To Say He Was Pals With Putin. Now He Says They Never Met.

After months of claiming a close relationship with Russian leader Vladimir Putin, Donald Trump now says he doesn’t really know him at all.

“I never met Putin. I don’t know who Putin is,” the Republican presidential nominee said Wednesday at a Florida news conference. “He said one nice thing about me. He said I’m a genius. I said ‘Thank you very much’ to the newspaper, and that was the end of it. I never met Putin.”

The new stance, though, runs counter to months of admiring statements Trump has made about the former spymaster, despite nearly universal worldwide condemnation of the Russian president for his aggressive actions in the Ukraine, Syria and elsewhere.

In a Nov. 10 GOP debate, Trump said: “I got to know him very well because we were both on ‘60 Minutes,’ we were stablemates, and we did very well that night.”


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=
> ...









Serious people in the US are debating not only whether the Republican presidential nominee, Donald Trump, is an admirer and would-be ally of Vladimir Putin – extraordinary enough, given the party’s history – but whether he might, in effect, be an agent of Putin’s, a real-life version of the Manchurian Candidate. Or, in the words of the New York Times columnist Paul Krugman, “the Siberian candidate.”

Trump doesn’t have to be Putin’s agent. It’s bad enough that he is a fan | Jonathan Freedland

Trump Now Says He Never Met Putin After Bragging About Chats With Him

Donald Trump said Wednesday that he has never actually met Russian President Vladimir Putin despite bragging multiple times recently about conversations he has had with him.

"He said one nice thing about me. He said I'm a genius. I said thank you very much to the newspaper and that was the end of it. I never met Putin," Trump said.

On the GOP debate stage in November, though, Trump bragged about meeting the Russian leader.

"I got to know him very well because we were both on '60 Minutes,' we were stablemates, and we did very well that night," Trump said.



---------------------------------------

And Republicans go on endlessly about how Hillary lies.  This guy actually puts the country at risk.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 27, 2016)

Do it.  

Gary Johnson will win in a landslide.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

Donald lost the election and the Senate today!  *COUNT ON IT!*


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

So far FOX News is ignoring the most felonious statement that Donald Trump has ever made.  That figures...


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

hunarcy said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > hunarcy said:
> ...


how is pointing  out your corny over reacting a deflection.?


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Further evidence we need IQ tests to vote.


you'd never pass.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, if Trump wanted to be the story today - he's the story.  *TREASON* is definitely newsworthy.


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

our savoir has tripped over his dick (his imaginary one) circle the wagons burl  some water and get the shootin' irons ready.


----------



## LaDexter (Jul 27, 2016)

Democrat definition of TREASON


1. anything that helps Trump win


Democrat definition of "NOT TREASON"

1. lying and letting 4 diplomats get killed
2. covering up 911
3. covering up an FBI prosecution of the "climate scientists"
4. selling out US foreign policy for money and favorable media coverage
5. anything that helped O or Hillary get rich at the expense of the US


----------



## daws101 (Jul 27, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Democrat definition of TREASON
> 
> 
> 1. anything that helps Trump win
> ...


 look folks it's a talking douche bag .


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

You can bet the DNC Will ask the Justice Department to investigate his encouraging Russia to hack Hillary's emails.


----------



## depotoo (Jul 27, 2016)

Recognizing humor is not your strong suit,  Jim.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

depotoo said:


> Recognizing humor is not your strong suit,  Jim.



Treason is not Humor....


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

daws101 said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You want to talk about ANYTHING but what's happened.  You think calling me names will change the conversation.  That's deflection.


----------



## hunarcy (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Well, if Trump wanted to be the story today - he's the story.  *TREASON* is definitely newsworthy.



Whereever you post, you show yourself to be a mindless hillarybot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=
> 
> Well, he has finally lost his mind!




Too late moron. Trump encouraged them to RELEASE the email they already hacked years ago.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> LMAO Do you all get the same talking points from your masters at the same time?
> 
> Trump asks Russia and China to...
> bendog posted 5 minutes ago
> ...




They get their marching orders from Soros,

These morons never had a thought that didn't originate on a leftist hate site.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony
> 
> The investigation is already beginning.  WOW!  Trump behind bars. * HOW DELIGHTFUL!*




Faux scandal about plagiarism - bust.

Start next faux scandal....

Say shit fer brains, since it was Crooked Hillary who had top secret information on an unsecured server, WHO is guilty of treason?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> You can bet the DNC Will ask the Justice Department to investigate his encouraging Russia to hack Hillary's emails.




So stupid fuck, Hillary still has her illegal email server going, then?

Oh wait, you're just lying, because you're a demagogue, and slander is all you can ever produce....


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=
> 
> Well, he has finally lost his mind!



How does one encourage something that's already been done?

Are you twelve?*

*if this insulted twelve year olds then I am truly sorry.


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

LaDexter said:


> Democrat definition of TREASON
> 
> 
> 1. anything that helps Trump win
> ...


Is that the definition of Treason?

Report: Trump has refused to pay hundreds of workers

Dozens of lawsuits accuse Trump of not paying his bills, reports claim | Fox News

Trump Accused of Routinely Stiffing His Own Employees

USA TODAY exclusive: Hundreds allege Donald Trump doesn’t pay his bills

Now, be an American.


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony
> ...


She didn't invite Russia to invade this country and mean it.


----------



## JimH52 (Jul 27, 2016)

rdean said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Exactly!  The FBI Director said it was never her intent to place classified information in the hands of our adversary.  Donald Trump stated today that he invited Russia to infiltrate his opponents files.  He has proven he will even break the laws in order to hurt his opponents.


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Donald Trump’s Call for Russia to Hack the U.S. Might Be a Felony
> ...


Faux?


----------



## rdean (Jul 27, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


If a Democrat had invited a hostile foreign country to preform espionage against this country, Republicans would demand a criminal investigation.  Trump should be banned from running for doing something so publicly harmful to this country.  What he did was invite harm to American citizens.  He invited a hostile foreign country to become involved in an American election.

We know Putin wants an end to NATO so he could impose his will on more of the world.  Trump has said he would weaken NATO and he admires Putin.  Russia has invaded it's neighbors.  It's a dangerous country.  And Trump admires it's leader.  There is no excuse, no "but".  Russia is not friends with European countries.  Russia is not our friend.  Clearly, Trump is a danger to the United States.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2016)

Lakhota said:


> Trump is just further proving his ties to Putin.  Trump's communist wife makes it even worse since her communist father has direct ties to communist Russia.  Scary stuff.


Republicans are trying to downplay trumps espeonage. 

And this is just one of many stupid things trump will say between now and election day.

Seriously this proves he is not smart or serious enough to be president


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 27, 2016)

The Breeze said:


> Trump owns you clowns.


He just lost today. You will look back in October and ask why did trump say all the stupid shit he said.

And you can't deny it because we've all wondered if trump was a democratic plant into the GOP's primaries. 

I don't believe that. I think trump is a narsissis and megalomaniac. 

Even Republicans agreed trumps comments are treasonist


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

rdean said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


Neither did he.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is just further proving his ties to Putin.  Trump's communist wife makes it even worse since her communist father has direct ties to communist Russia.  Scary stuff.
> ...


And the hysteria rolls on.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


You right wingers/anarchists are insane!

*Clinton Is ‘Sane’ And ‘Competent,’ Unlike Trump, Bloomberg Tells U.S.*
*The former New York mayor and Wall Street vet lampoons Trump’s failures and warns he’s a disaster.*

*The line was an unscripted addition to a speech in which Bloomberg criticized Democrats, but argued that Trump was a “dangerous demagogue” and a bad businessman who would be a disastrous president. “I’m a New Yorker,” he said, “and New Yorkers know a con when we see one.” 

The billionaire ex-Republican, who has endorsed Democratic presidential nomineeHillary Clinton, made the case that Trump’s career is characterized by a litany of collapses and missteps, and that the Republican presidential nominee’s boasts don’t match reality. Americans who want a great businessperson in the White House should look for someone who isn’t Trump, Bloomberg said.

You Republicans are idiots.
*


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Hillary and her sycophants (you know who you are) fell into a very cleverly placed trap, one she didn't see coming and that is the subject of this thread.  Perhaps you missed that?


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


The subject of this thread is "Well, he has finally lost his mind!", referring to Trump.  Perhaps you missed that?

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=1&referer=


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

rdean said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Espionage?  He was talking about the emails Hillary deleted with no oversight whatsoever and the Hillary claims contain only personal information.  How does revealing personal information rise to the level of treason?  I think Trump has placed a very clever trap for democrats and they fell into it, big time.

If this is treason, then classified information is at risk, and that means that Hillary was lying when she said she deleted only personal information.  If there is no classified information, then there's not treason.

Let the hysteria continue.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


The title of the thread is:

*Trump encourages Russia to hack Hillary's emails*


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 28, 2016)

Not a Trump lover but I have to admit I laughed out loud when I heard that on his press conference . Lets face it if Trump wins it will be because Hillary is a shity candidate and NO ONE not even a huge chunk of her own party likes her. The fucked up part is Trump is not any better


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

rdean said:


> She didn't invite Russia to invade this country and mean it.



Nor did anyone else.

You Communists are melting down, as you grasp that Hillary has little chance of being elected.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> [
> 
> Exactly!  The FBI Director said it was never her intent to place classified information in the hands of our adversary.



Yet through her criminal acts (that she is above the law makes the acts no less criminal, try them as a commoner, you'll go to prison for the rest of your life) Hillary did place classified and top secret information not only in the hands of Russian and China, but potentially in hand of ISIS as well,.



> Donald Trump stated today that he invited Russia to infiltrate his opponents files.



No he didn't , you lying scumbag.



> He has proven he will even break the laws in order to hurt his opponents.



You have proven that you are a lying scumbag. But what democrat isn't? :dunno;


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

rdean said:


> Faux?



Yep, platitudes are just that, Comrade.

Other than your fellow hate drones from ThinkDictatorship, does ANYONE give a shit? 

It fizzled despite your head of integrity, Brian Willams, pimping it to the 6 people who watch MSNBC....


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


We all know if a Democrat said or did something like this, you would see the problem with it.  But because it's a Republican and you put party before country, I understand.

This kind of shit is why Trump will lose.  So I hope he keeps saying things like this.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

thanatos144 said:


> Not a Trump lover but I have to admit I laughed out loud when I heard that on his press conference . Lets face it if Trump wins it will be because Hillary is a shity candidate and NO ONE not even a huge chunk of her own party likes her. The fucked up part is Trump is not any better


She's not as hated as you would think.  The corporate media and Republicans hate her and they're trying to convince young people that she's not likable but that's not as true as it is perception.

Just wait for more debates and speeches.  They will start to like Hillary and her running mate more and Trump and Penis less.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


So, you want to continue with the "Trump iz teh dumz" mantra and ignore the implications this has for Hillary?


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Trump lover but I have to admit I laughed out loud when I heard that on his press conference . Lets face it if Trump wins it will be because Hillary is a shity candidate and NO ONE not even a huge chunk of her own party likes her. The fucked up part is Trump is not any better
> ...


Not necessarily true.  She's never been well liked in person, and there's a reason her campaign keeps a very tight lid on her appearances.  People like the idea of Hillary and want to like her, but the reality is so far from the fantasy that they can't.


----------



## I amso IR (Jul 28, 2016)

In my personal estimation Trump screwed up. Obviously he has not figured out that it is best to think prior to running one's mouth. If Hillary and Trump are a sign of the government of the future, well, you figure it out!


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


They'll like her enough by November and Trump will scare people enough that either they don't vote at all or they vote just to stop him from being president.  So far I like how this is going.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jul 28, 2016)

So, Trumpenfurher trolls the press and they're such chunkheads that they don't get it.

Meanwhile, the release from Wikileaks demonstrate the press dutifully carrying DNC & Hillary water. So either they didn't get that they were being mocked, or are purposely floating a narrative that anyone who has been paying attention already suspects is false.

The whole mess is becoming dizzying surreal.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I would like to see more emails released.  So far, none of them have been good news for democrats.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> So, Trumpenfurher trolls the press and they're such chunkheads that they don't get it.
> 
> Meanwhile, the release from Wikileaks demonstrate the press dutifully carrying DNC & Hillary water. So either they didn't get that they were being mocked, or are purposely floating a narrative that anyone who has been paying attention already suspects is false.
> 
> The whole mess is becoming dizzying surreal.


That's the ultimate Clinton SOP.  Toss out an increasingly laughable narrative and expect the sycophants to line up like trained seals to honk their horns and clap on command.  Bubba could get away with it.  Hillary, not so much.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Typical Republican making a mountain out of a mole hill.

How can you call the media liberal when

FLASHBACK: When Millions Of Lost Bush White House Emails (From Private Accounts) Triggered A Media Shrug

*Show me you or any Republican cared in 2007.  If you didn't, then fuck off.  *


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Now that you bring it up (I did not), yes the media is biased toward democrats.  That's pretty obvious.  It's also obvious that I'm starting to tick you off.  Why don't you take a break?  While you are, think about it.  All of the email releases thus far have done damage to Hillary and the democrats.  Of course I'd like to see that continue.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

hadit said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Trump got hardly a bump after the GOP convention.  Usually 5% bump he got like 1 or 2

Election Update: Why Our Model Is Bullish On Trump, For Now

I was a little worried when the Russia thing first broke but I'm more confident than ever after Trump opened his mouth.  

We have all stars in our party.  You have all losers.  Rudy, Lyin Ted, Little Marco, Jeb the fucking tough guy, Carson the retard, Carli.

No black or woman will ever be the GOP nominee.  That you can take to the bank.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> So, Trumpenfurher trolls the press and they're such chunkheads that they don't get it.
> 
> Meanwhile, the release from Wikileaks demonstrate the press dutifully carrying DNC & Hillary water. So either they didn't get that they were being mocked, or are purposely floating a narrative that anyone who has been paying attention already suspects is false.
> 
> The whole mess is becoming dizzying surreal.


You don't get to say stupid things when you are running for president and just say the next day that you were just kidding.  Too late.  Now you don't seem presidential.  

Donald Trump claims sarcasm, but damage on hack comments lingers - CNNPolitics.com

Donald Trump said Thursday that he was being sarcastic when he appeared to suggest that Russia should use espionage to find Hillary Clinton's deleted emails.

But he's finding out that presidents -- and by extension, presidential nominees -- don't get that luxury when the topic is national security.

"Of course I'm being sarcastic," Trump said in a Fox News interview

The affair is a lesson for Trump in how every word a potential commander in chief utters is parsed and amplified, and can have significant political and diplomatic consequences. US presidents in the modern era have seen singular sentences and offhand comments define global perceptions on US policies and leadership.
It's nothing new for the outspoken Republican nominee to cause a firestorm with comments that he made in a press conference; he's been doing it for his entire presidential campaign, with any resulting political damage seeming to be offset by the media attention and appeal they have to his voters.
But when they step up to accept their party's nomination, candidates move into an arena where the stakes are higher and the bar for mistakes is much more unforgiving than the rough-and-tumble of a primary campaign.

If you can't run a good campaign, how you gonna run a good country.  Excuse me, GREAT country.  He's going to make us Great again.  LOL.


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/07/2...rump-russia-clinton-emails.html?_r=0&referer=
> 
> Well, he has finally lost his mind!


Another stupid troll post which conveniently ignored the entirety of the statement.


----------



## longknife (Jul 28, 2016)

This entire thread is the best ever example of just how little sense of humor the Libtards have.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 28, 2016)

longknife said:


> This entire thread is the best ever example of just how little sense of humor the Libtards have.


Oh it was a joke? He was joking? Maybe the retard should know better.

This illustrated to a lot of undecideds we can't have trump be potus.

You guys should have nominated kasich


----------



## hadit (Jul 29, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Okay, a change of subject.  Guess you don't want to talk any more about the DNC's dirty laundry and how bad it makes them look.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jul 29, 2016)

longknife said:


> This entire thread is the best ever example of just how little sense of humor the Libtards have.


I know right... They are all acting like Hillary and Donald


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 29, 2016)

longknife said:


> This entire thread is the best ever example of just how little sense of humor the Libtards have.


Puking out word walls of crap that no one reads.

Good times.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 28, 2016)

This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?


----------



## Meathead (Oct 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?


Putin takes instruction from Trump?!

Yet another reason to vote for him, but honestly, I hadn't realized he was that powerful.


----------



## JBond (Oct 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?


Lunatic alert.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?



A better question might be...why would anyone support someone as corrupt as Hillary Clinton, Isaac?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Oct 29, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?
> ...



Trump is a lecherous serial liar who dreams of sex with his own daughter and who wonders aloud why we can't use nuclear weapons. 

A human that thinks this person is worth voting for is not worth listening to.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?



Because you morons passed over a REAL candidate (Bernie Sanders) and selected the only corrupt corporate whore on Earth who can't beat him!

This shows that the Democratic Party is just as corrupt as the Republicans and doesn't deserve our support!  It means that we NEED a new Party that is really Progressive and not just offering platitudes during elections and ignoring Progressive principles afterwards!


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 29, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Very hyperbolic, hillarybot.  Obviously you are suffering from buyers remorse.   It's not too late to throw your support behind Jill Stein...as close to Bernie as we have in this election.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 31, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



So you're going with made up bullshit as the reason to vote for Hillary?


----------



## hadit (Oct 31, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> This traitor has actually asked a foreign leader to hack the email of a Secretary of State of The United States. Traitor only begins to describe this, Trump doesn't even have any loyalty to the country. Why would anyone support a traitor?


He did not do that.


----------



## Fiero425 (Oct 31, 2016)

Oldstyle said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



What's made up?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 31, 2016)

That Trump wants to have sex with his daughter or use nukes!  It's bullshit.  You liberals can't run on Clinton's platform because it's a rehash of the failed Obama policies so you ran a political smear campaign trying to scare voters into choosing Hillary...who everyone knows is as sleazy as they come.


----------

